# postfix  maia installation error plz help



## qarar (Jan 14, 2011)

```
===>   p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/INET6.pm - found
===>   p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_3 depends on file: /usr/local/lib/perl5/site_perl/5.8.9/IO/Socket/SSL.pm - found
===>   p5-Mail-SpamAssassin-3.3.1_3 depends on package: gnupg>=1.4.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for gnupg>=1.4.7 in /usr/ports/security/gnupg
===>   gnupg-2.0.16_6 depends on package: libksba>=1.0.7 - not found
===>    Verifying install for libksba>=1.0.7 in /usr/ports/security/libksba
===>   Returning to build of gnupg-2.0.16_6
===>   gnupg-2.0.16_6 depends on executable: gmake - found
===>   gnupg-2.0.16_6 depends on shared library: assuan.0 - not found
===>    Verifying install for assuan.0 in /usr/ports/security/libassuan
===>   Returning to build of gnupg-2.0.16_6
Error: shared library "assuan.0" does not exist
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnupg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/gnupg.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/mail/p5-Mail-SpamAssassin.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/maia.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/security/maia.
freebsd#
```


----------

